# Propane explosion



## ICE (Sep 16, 2019)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/maine-...n-propane-gas-explosion-at-farmington-center/


----------



## cda (Sep 16, 2019)

Two thoughts 


Start approaching these like they are a haz mat chemical spill !!!

Don’t approach till as much info is gathered.


And

Approach towards the corner of the building. May not have helped in this one.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 16, 2019)

CDA, I agree with your thoughts with one exception. If it had not been confirmed that the bldg. was fully evacuated a rapid search should (and may have been) done to make sure there are no civilians still in the bldg.


----------



## cda (Sep 16, 2019)

Well I know it is not an exact silence,,

But say they respond to an ammonia leak report with possible people in the building

If they do not take appropriate protection, they may run in and not come out.


----------



## ICE (Sep 16, 2019)

cda said:


> Two thoughts
> 
> 
> Start approaching these like they are a haz mat chemical spill !!!
> ...


That was my first thought.  The fact that it was propane means that there should be a tank to shut off the flow and then wait it out.  Propane is heavier than air so the rooms would be holding gas until all of the doors are open.  The level of destruction indicates that there was a lot of propane in the building.


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 17, 2019)

This is terrible especially with a loss of life. But I can't help but be glad that in PA we don't permit or inspect anything to do with propane per state law, so as inspectors we have no responsibility for something like this.


----------

